# openrc Update / Probleme

## JoHo42

Hallo Leute,

habe openrc geupdatet auf 0.11.8 hatte vorher eine andere kleinere Version.

Seit diesem Update stimmt etwas mit dem Localhost hier nicht mehr.

Ich kann mich nicht mal als root auf meine mysql einlogen von einem User Acount.

Einlogen in die mysql geht nur noch von einem root user.

Desweitern hat meine Konsole jetzt die Englische Tastatur und der GDM startet nur noch mit auffordung.

Der ntpd startet will aber jetzt nur noch über eth0 ins Internet und nicht mehr über den wlan0 Anschluss.

Weiss jemand was da los ist?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## syn0ptik

Kann du versuchen baldig stage ausgabe.

----------

## JoHo42

Falls du mit baldiger Stage ein emerge --sync ausführen meinst.

Geht nicht da ist keine neue Version drin, das dauert wohl noch etwas.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Christian99

mysql: gibt es irgendeine Fehlermeldung wenn du versuchst dich als user einzuloggen?

tastaturlayout: /etc/conf.d/keymaps nachschauen (eventuell beim etc-update nicht aufgepasst?) 

gdm: schau mal nach, ob in /etc/runlevels/default ein link zu xdm ist. ggf mit rc-update wieder setzen.

ntpd: wie verbindest du dich denn mit wlan? wpa-supplicant, networkmanager? eventuell ist das noch nicht fertig, sprich es gibt noch keine verbindung, wenn ntpd startet.

----------

## JoHo42

Ich konzentriere mich immer noch auf das Problem, was hat sich geändert nach dem update von openrc und net-tools.

Seit ich diese beiden Systemprogramme geupdatet habe funktionieren bestimmte dinge nicht mehr:

/etc/init.d/ntpd restart

 * WARNING: ntpd is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * WARNING: apache2 is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started

Ich habe wlan0 warum versucht das System immer über net.eth0 zu gehen?

Hier noch route:

route

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         alicebox        0.0.0.0         UG    2003   0        0 wlan0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0

Das System hat einen Loopback usw.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## JoHo42

Hallo Leute,

so jetzt kann ich den Fehler eingränzen.

Mir fehlt einfach localhost.

Wenn ich bei einem Datenbank zugriff 127.0.0.1 eingebe, geht es ohne Probleme.

Aber mit localhost geht es nicht.

Wo ist mein localhost hin?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi JoHo42,

Ah ich hatte das falsch verstanden dachte dir fehlt die local-adresse/netzwerk komplett. Da vermutet ich einen fehlenden Link von /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo, aber beim zweiten lesen klingt es so als hast du nur keine "localhost" Auflösung zu [::1] oder 127.0.0.1. Check da einfach /etc/hosts oder /etc/host.conf ob da die Einträge noch stimmen.

Edit2: Hast du auch udev auf 197? Das ist kein muss, aber dadurch sind vielleicht die /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules überschrieben und oder die Geräte verändert worden? Schau noch mal ob dein wlan0 auch wirklich die richtige Karte ist und ob deine Einstellungen da richtig sind.

Grüße, hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.

Chris

----------

## JoHo42

Ne internet per Wlan0 geht eigentlich funktioniert alles nur ich kann kein localhost mehr eingeben, wenn ich auf eine Datenbank zugreife.

Auch an den Udev möche ich nicht rumspielen, da es hier zu keinem Update gekommen ist. Ich habe nur die beiden Programme geupdatet und sonst nix. Davor hat alles funktioniert wie es soll.

In hosts steht das:

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost

Gruss Jörg

----------

